# Remove fireplace mantle



## doldroyd

I need to replace the tile around my fireplace and am wondering how I am going to pull the mantle without ruining it or the wall around it?  I can't find any nails or screws.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Deb:
Most likely the mantle is nailed with finish nails that were countersunk and filled over with putty. If you can slip a flat bar under any part of it you may be able to pry it off. Then, use pliers and pull the nails on through the wood, leaving the putty on the surface. If you try to dirve the nails back they will break little chips out of the wood.
The bad news is, it may be installed with countersunk screws, which means it won't want to turn loose. Just give it a try and see what happens.
Glenn


----------



## doldroyd

In further examination it looks like there is a rounded trim piece on the inside face.  If I can get the off, that should give me access to do what you are talking about without damaging my wall.  I could likely replace the tile on the face without removing anything but trying to cut the tile around the decorative face for the floor part would exceed my abilities with tile.  I just thought it would be easier all the way around to pull it off and likely the right way.

Do you have any suggestions how to remove the existing tile?  Just hammer it?  Do I have to remove the grout and/or thin set underneath?


----------



## Square Eye

You could use a hammer to pulverize the tile but you run a risk of breaking adjacent tiles. The best way for me to remove tile has been to use a wide brick layer's cold chisel. Lay it on the floor at the edge of the tile and work it under the tile with soft to medium hammer blows. The tile should pop off with a little effort and some clean-up. The grout underneath can be chipped out with a small cold chisel. Be patient. Work slowly.


----------



## doldroyd

I am replacing all the tiles not just one.  So will a hammer work ok?


----------



## Square Eye

yep, ok... hammers are good


----------



## spaz2965

Deb,

The cold chisel work very well and you may have less mess, the hammer will work but you will have more mess, using a hammer you will never get any off in hole pieces where using the chisel you have a chance of removing some whole.


----------



## NOVA Pros

How effective does a tile remover work? Is it as strong or will it get the same job done?  I have to remove tile from a bathroom soon, and have a tile remover.  Should I invest in the other though?

Allison


----------

